# MB Quart tweeter distorts



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

So I picked up a used set of MB Quart PCE 216" (Premiums) on Ebay. I have a a Soundstream 100.2 Amp powering them. 

They are in great condition and it sound very nice (very low noise compared to the RCE's) but one tweeter distorts on low frequencies or bass notes (whatever the lowest freq sound the tweeter picks up). So on a on a kick/bass note I hear a rapid click-click-click or perhaps 'clipping' is right term. I noticed that on the dome there was metal dust (magnetically stuck to it in some places) but I got rid of as much of is as could by using a small piece of duct tape -- wonder those siny pieces of metal (stuck to the edges of the dome) could be causing it. or Could I possibly have my + and - connectors reversed and this be the cause? - just a thought.

One thing I was worried about is the crossover. They came with PXE 213 Crossovers. Theses are 6.5" speakers. I thought MB Quart Crossovers for 6.5" speakers would say PXE 216. But since the other tweeter works fine - I don't know what this could be it. But perhaps I was sold a set of crossovers for the 5.25" PCE set. I don't know.

Other than that - not sure what it is. The tweeter works sounds just as nice as the other one in all other respects. It just sounds like something maybe is vibrating in it or its just on its way out. Thanks for any suggestions. This is the second MB Quart set used I've bought on ebay but never had issues with the last one.


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing to do with polarity. Are your tweets running passive or active? Gains?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

Rs roms said:


> Nothing to do with polarity. Are your tweets running passive or active? Gains?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Passive stemmed from the amp directly to the main crossover input.
(note that I added in my original post that the set came with PXE 213 crossovers). I wondered if these were the right crossovers for the set. I set gain on the amp is set to match the 8v Pre-out on the Eclipse 8052 HU. But this is only happening on one tweeter.

Here is the ebay page. www.ebay.com/itm/271650371155 With photos. The crossovers were mint when arrived. Looked great. Just had metal dust around the edges of the dome.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

It sounds like a faulty cap in the crossover network is allowing lower frequencies to the tweeter.

Can you swap crossovers and see if the problem stays with the tweeter?


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

Guy said:


> It sounds like a faulty cap in the crossover network is allowing lower frequencies to the tweeter.
> 
> Can you swap crossovers and see if the problem stays with the tweeter?


I will do that tonight and update this thread tomorrow on the results. That reminds me. I noticed rust on the screw connection that the tweeter connects to on the crossover. The others on it seem pretty clean.


----------

